# ACCU CHEK 360 software



## spiritfree (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone got the code for instaling the 360 software, on the back of the box. Please help me if you have it.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2015)

I used to use this, but don't recall needing a code, but things may have changed  I would contact the helpline if you are having problems.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2015)

My discs (Win 7) are not in a box, they're in the back of a booklet.

The Installation instructions say

Activation Key
Insert the 20 character activation code which can be found on the back of the CD booklet.

And that code is

72001-100US-00008-D00A7


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2015)

I know at one time, they hadn't issued updated discs for Win8, so absolutely no idea whether they have now, but anyway I need a USB port (not a mini port) to plug the infra-red communicator (which is what communicates with both the pump and meter) into.

I have to unplug something else, in order to plug it in to download - the Logitech thing that makes the cordless keyboard - and the webcam on the PC - work!  But anyway I can unplug the communicator once I've downloaded.

In fact, I wondered if the same software would work for the Insight, so Spiritfree should soon be able to answer that question !


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 13, 2015)

They have written the 360 software for Win 8, which will work with Win 8.1 BUT if you have already installed Service Pack 2 update then it renders the 360 software useless!

The last time I spoke to them they were in the process of writing a new version to get round this problem, that was a couple of months ago.

I HATE computer updates!   they never end and most of the time don't seem to make much difference,  if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for all of your replies. I had lost the box that the software came in, with the code on. However I have now found it and have re installed the 360 software. The software still works with the insight but you have to plug the meter into usb port and all of the information is downloaded. I love the insight it is a great new pump.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you are loving the Insight pump.  I too had doubts when I read about it.  We have got the Combo and probably aren't due for a replacement for another year or so; I would quite happily have another Combo but they might not be available any more by then so it's nice to know the replacement is good too!

Don't know if I would consider an Animas or Medtronic pump, I know they all have their own advantages but I would seriously miss the remote functionality!


----------



## DerryUK (Mar 19, 2015)

PMFJI but with the 360 software I do not get any basal amount in the Total Daily Dose report. Does any one else have the same issue or perhaps a fix?

In my 360 profile I have entered novorapid for insulin 1 and levemir for insulin 2 (though I actually use Tresiba but it's not listed on the drop-down).

The TDD report seems to lump insulins 1 and 2 together and call them both bolus.

Thanks,

Derry.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2015)

It will only work for bolus - your meter doesn't interact with your basal, and you don't change it every jab anyway!

You just know that you take x in a morning and y in the evening, which added together is z - so just add the z figure to the TDD basal.


For what reason do you need to know that separately, other than just knowing it ?


----------

